# My first box (finger) joint



## Niki (4 Jul 2007)

Good day

If you remember, I made a roller sled on my new router table.

To test it, I made this box

Still many things to improve (clamping system, higher fence and dust collection) but it works... 

Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/001mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/002.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/004.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/005mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/006.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/007.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/008.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/009.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/010.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/012.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/013.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/014.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/015.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/016.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/017.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/019.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/19mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/19mmb.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Box%20first/020.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## NickWelford (5 Jul 2007)

Hi Niki 
Like your WIP style - good pics and easy to follow - box came out reasonably well for a first attempt. Well done.


----------

